# 18SOUNDBR115



## weber3234 (Mar 15, 2018)

necesito plano de caja 18SOUNDBR115.pdf tiene 2 agujeros redondos grandes como desfogue. el plano es similar a este pero para parlante de 15


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 16, 2018)

Y los parámetros de Thiele? Es el punto de partida de cualquier caja. Hay un hilo en el foro de como medirlos.


----------



## weber3234 (Mar 16, 2018)

lo que ocurre es que este plano estaba buenísimo. el bafle con un parlante mediocre de 15 pulgadas daba unos graves interesantisimos, perdí los plano y vendí hace unos años los fables que tenia y me quede con unos recortes de madera de cuando los habia armado, quiero los planos para cortar lo que me falta y armarme otro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

Debería estar aqui : Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 18, 2018)

No existe un "plano mágico" lamento decirte , busca los parámetros T/S , posiblemente el fabricante los provea si no tenes ganas de medirlo ... O fíjate la página que 18sound suele brindar planos de cajas sugeridos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2018)

Eighteen Sound Enclosure Design


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2018)

Mira en este *tema *(Y todos las direcciones) si encuentras lo que necesitas


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 21, 2018)

Off topic: 
Al menos un "me gusta", "gracias por sus comentarios" o simplemente un "gracias". A veces dan muy pocas ganas de responder a las dudas de algunos usuarios que quieren la papilla premasticada.
PD: y me siento el menos indicado para recibirlas, hay gente que ayuda constantemente con un inmenso conocimiento. Disculpen la catarsis.


----------

